# when i hit the gas it kinda sputers



## hardbodyboy91 (Apr 14, 2006)

well we removed the charcoal canister, aiv case,egr, and the b.p.t valve and now when i hit the gas it sputers bad and wants to die any ideals i put new cap,and buttion and plugs in it and nothing changed


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

What kind of engine is it? Put a new fuel filter in.


----------



## hardbodyboy91 (Apr 14, 2006)

veesix said:


> What kind of engine is it? Put a new fuel filter in.


it is a ka24e


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Double-check for vaccuum leaks.


----------



## hardbodyboy91 (Apr 14, 2006)

well i put new plugs in it and there filed out like its runinf to rich any ideal on what it could be


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

You mean that the old plugs look like it's been running rich? Sorry bro, maybe you said "flooding out".


----------

